# ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
Earlier this week I started a thread entitled NAR Market Bluetooth Handsfree Retrofit Update to discuss retrofit of the Motorola IHF 1000 Bluetooth handsfree system to North American Region Phaetons.
This attracted some questions from our European forum members about the possibility of retrofitting the rSAP Bluetooth system that is offered in the rest of the world markets on the 2007 Phaeton.
These two questions deal with totally different subjects - kind of like 'retrofitting a sunroof' and 'retrofitting a convertible roof', so, to avoid confusion, please let's keep all the discussion of the European conversions on this thread.
In short:
*IF YOU LIVE IN EUROPE,* post here on this thread.
*IF YOU LIVE IN NORTH AMERICA, *don't post here, instead, go to this discussion: NAR Market Bluetooth Handsfree Retrofit Update
Anyone who posts in the wrong place after today will get a free crank phone call in the middle of the night from me.








Michael

_Modified by PanEuropean at 8:35 AM 10-26-2006_

_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:47 PM 1-27-2007_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:48 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Thanks to Tony (Plastech), here is a data sheet that describes the European market rSAP Bluetooth system that is offered as an option on MY 2007 Phaetons.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

_Originally posted by Tony on the NAR market thread:_

_Quote, originally posted by *rosmsp* »_J
I personally would prefer the OEM rSAP option, but the Motorola kit certainly seems to work and it looked alright, but it does stick out somewhat.


I to like the idea of a factor fitted blue tooth, I always thing it spoils the aesthetics of a car fitting after market products, Also one of my main reason is the large caller display on the J523 .You can see the caller name at a glance. Which enables you to decide whether to take the call, or wait until you’re in a better position. (Technical call from irate customers) when driving at eighty mile an hour is dangerous 
The Uk spec phone system installed in my car is to complicate to operate. And changing the sim chip useless (02 don’t have dual sim, vodaphone have but you lose picture messaging and my original orange phone doesn’t work, which I was told it did.
Michael has been in my car on short journey the phone never stops, that why I never write about the quality of the radio, it’s never on. 
Michael I sent you the PDF file for the OEM rSAP can you attached it to this post please
Tony


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Francis007 (the man with no face) has a blue tooth kit fitted to his phaeton, I had a play with it when it was at VW Chester, We need to have a closer look at the install.
Tony
Can all Uk post cut and paste them acroos to this thread , then delete them from the old post.


_Modified by plastech at 4:15 PM 10-26-2006_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (plastech)*

I have a Parrot 3200 LS-COLOR and was looking at installing it in my Phaeton ,if I can't retrofit the factory bluetooth.This model has a caller ID on a small screen and you can buy an install cable to fit it to your Phaeton radio and speakers.
http://www.parrot.biz/uk/products/3200ls-color.
Tony



_Modified by plastech at 8:25 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_Micheal can you update my post with the PDF file I emailed you thanks...

Hi Tony:
Sorry for the delay posting your PDF, I was off-line for a few days.
Here it is - a wiring diagram (pin-out diagram) for the Parrot interface and various VW products. Not sure if this would apply to NAR cars, so, do your own 'due diligence' before using it in NAR.
Michael


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Looks interesting
If you are a NAR Phaeton owner with an OEM phone installed, please contact me, John. I am trying to get some information about your OEM Phone.
There is a company out there that can build a bluetooth module to work seasmlessly with the car's OEM. I bought one for my Mercedes and it works even better than Mercedes' OEM bluetooth.
For details, please read the last few posts of the following thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...48882
Thanks, John


_Modified by plastech at 5:03 AM 11-6-2006_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (plastech)*

Micheal or Chris,
Seem to have broken link 
Reading DucST4s thread on the factory fitted bluetooth phone.
I don't think I will be looking at retrofitting one.
But the one in this lost thread may be of interest to me
Tony

_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_Looks interesting
If you are a NAR Phaeton owner with an OEM phone installed, please contact me, John. I am trying to get some information about your OEM Phone.
There is a company out there that can build a bluetooth module to work seasmlessly with the car's OEM. I bought one for my Mercedes and it works even better than Mercedes' OEM bluetooth.
For details, please read the last few posts of the following thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...48882
Thanks, John

_Modified by plastech at 5:03 AM 11-6-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (plastech)*

Tony:
The link works OK, the problem was that when you quoted the URL, you didn't copy the full text of the URL. I think you copied it out of an IM. Try clicking on this and see if it is what you are after. Notice that the last 5 digits of the URL are the same as what you posted above - but you are missing some important text in the middle of the URL.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2748882
Michael


----------



## phaeton1990 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael, 
I haven't heard anything from you since the GTG in Dredsen regarding the Oem Bluetooth retrofit. Did you get any help from Germany regarding this matter . If so can you help me find The necessary oem harnesses for the phone moduals and interfaces (Nokia 6310i) Or any wiring diagrams regarding this matter. I know you are busy and thanks for any help.

Omar


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (phaeton1990)*

If (when) I get my act together I hope to be able to be of some assistance in this area.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Hi everyone:
Just a reminder: Because we have two entirely different telephone wiring harnesses between NAR Phaetons and ROW Phaetons:

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
*IF YOU LIVE IN EUROPE,* post here on this thread.
*IF YOU LIVE IN NORTH AMERICA, *don't post here, instead, go to this discussion: NAR Market Bluetooth Handsfree Retrofit Update


All discussion of North American phone retrofits, etc. should be on the other post (referenced above), *NOT *on this post.
Many thanks,
Michale


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Would it work in a Phaeton
Broughtons are pleased to introduce rSAP mobile technology as the latest in Bentley mobile communication. The rSAP retrofit kits have been specifically designed for Continental GT and Continental Flying Spur Customers.
http://www.broughtonsmagazine.....html


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (plastech)*

You'd have to see if the rSAP is for the DVD or CD based NAV system -- I believe some protocols were changed and I wouldn't want to assume one would necessarily work with the other.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (plastech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastech* »_Would it work in a Phaeton

Hi Tony:
The impression I get from looking at that web page is that the vendor is selling a PHONE that has rSAP capability, thus allowing you to take advantage of the rSAP that was installed in your Bentley at the factory. In other words, they are not selling a part for the car, they are selling a mobile phone that is rSAP capable.
Michael


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Hi Tony:
The impression I get from looking at that web page is that the vendor is selling a PHONE that has rSAP capability, thus allowing you to take advantage of the rSAP that was installed in your Bentley at the factory. In other words, they are not selling a part for the car, they are selling a mobile phone that is rSAP capable.
Michael

Looks like a car kit to me ,If its not there going to charge you to pair your phone .
http://www.broughtonscollectio...9_140
Handsfree Telephone Integration Package £1,022.25
rSAP enables mobile telephone information from the SIM card to be transferred to the Infotainment system which includes telephone, SMS and text receipt functions. With rSAP technology the system has the facility of acknowledging up to 10 different phones or, by using the SIM card reader fitted in the front passenger central armrest, it allows a card to be installed permanently. rSAP has been introduced for the current Continental Series to enhance mobile communication by offering greater functionality. rSAP offers automatic recognition and instant integration with a range of mobile telephones, giving you a greater choice of phones to work in conjunction with your Bentley. As mobile telephone manufacturers are constantly adding to their ranges capable of rSAP operation, this system provides greater choice when updating your phone for your specific needs without having to make costly changes to the installation. Please note this product requires installation into your vehicle which is included in the price.









_Modified by plastech at 5:16 AM 8-11-2007_


_Modified by plastech at 12:26 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (plastech)*

Just an update,
I should have a price this week for just the phone kit.
Downside its for the split front armrest on a four seater.


----------



## Keith Montgomery (May 31, 2007)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Hi, 
Have you been able to integrate an aftermarket phone kit with the Phaeton as yet eg Parrot CK3100?
Keith Montgomery
Luxury Car Manager
Isaac Agnew Volkswagen
1 Boucher Rd I Belfast I BT12 6HR 
Mobile 07885 229898 
Work 028 9081 8004 
fax 028 9024 2182 
[email protected]


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (Keith Montgomery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keith Montgomery* »_Have you been able to integrate an aftermarket phone kit with the Phaeton as yet eg Parrot CK3100?

Keith,
Noahas has recently installed the latest Parrot bluetooth kit (3600?) in his Phaeton and is completely enamoured with it. Search for his posts (I'm at work, or I'd just find the link myself...)


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
Keith,
Noahas has recently installed the latest Parrot bluetooth kit (3600?) in his Phaeton and is completely enamoured with it. Search for his posts (I'm at work, or I'd just find the link myself...)

More enamoured each day. It is the MK6100.


----------



## phaeton_2K (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (noahas)*

I have been looking through all the forum for an update, hope you can assist.
I would like to have bluetooth capability in my UK spec 2005 Phaeton, it currently has a fixed (curly wire) factory fitted phone in the centre console fitted.
I would like to have bluetooth connectivity with my normal cell phone, handsfree connection with the call details coming up on the screen and controlled using the on board controls.
Has anyone been able to succesfully retrofit the VW solution mentioned at the top of the post ?
Also has anyone made progress with the Broughtons solution ?
Many Thanks


----------



## phaeton_2K (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (phaeton_2K)*

I have posted a picture to an example of the phone I have fitted currently.







[/url]
Thanks
Nick


_Modified by phaeton_2K at 4:56 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Thanks to Tony (Plastech), here is a data sheet that describes the European market rSAP Bluetooth system that is offered as an option on MY 2007 Phaetons.
Michael

Ed this is the model I think you have in your car ,read the PDF file it could help you with rsap


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: ROW Market OEM Bluetooth rSAP Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

I'd like to kick this one into action again...
I have a 2008 with the DVD-based NAV unit. I will investigate what options are available in that setting, but is there any knowledge on the forum about this?
Preferred way would be to get an original VW part, if that was available for MY2008, and retrofit it. I would like hands-free operation and infotainment display - I do not need to control the phone from the car's buttons. My car did not come with a phone installed.
Anyone?
/p


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note:* 

See this post for an explanation of why it is necessary to refresh the CAN Gateway controller (controller 19) following installation of a new controller in the vehicle. 

Requirement to Refresh the CAN gateway (Controller 19) after Controller Retrofits or Controller Removal.


----------



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

I want to have a Bluetooth in my 2004 phaeton. I have the Multifunction Steering Wheel ( Phone Button, volume buttons). I do not have OnStar. I do have an old Nokia phone connected through the phone cable in the arm rest.What options do I have to enable this using the latest technology as we are in the year 2014. I believe the pervious post were appropriate for the past years but technology changes every year and I would like to have my Iphone to pair with the Bluetooth. Which one would you recommend ?

Option A: Do I need to activate or reconfigure the hardware ?

Option A: Can a VW OEM Bluetooth module work with my car? will it be the only thing needed ?

Option B: Buy an after market Bluetooth kit ? which one would you suggest ?



Thanks
Asad


----------



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

Any suggestions is welcome with above options or your own ?

thanks
Asad


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Phaeton_qatar said:


> I want to have a Bluetooth in my 2004 phaeton. I have the Multifunction Steering Wheel ( Phone Button, volume buttons). I do not have OnStar. I do have an old Nokia phone connected through the phone cable in the arm rest.What options do I have to enable this using the latest technology as we are in the year 2014. I believe the pervious post were appropriate for the past years but technology changes every year and I would like to have my Iphone to pair with the Bluetooth. Which one would you recommend ?
> 
> Option A: Do I need to activate or reconfigure the hardware ?
> 
> ...


Asad,

Any update?

Salah


----------



## Melvivio (Feb 12, 2017)

I have exactly the same set-up. 2005 Euro-spec car with Nokia connection set.
There must be a easy gateway like component?


----------

